

Internet Blacklist: New bill would create list of sites that US ISPs will block - steakandfries
http://demandprogress.org/blacklist/?akid=20.139276._AUxiF&rd=1&source=e-fwd&t=1

======
jdp23
back in September, Congress agreed to delay it until after the midterms. and
now here we are ...

EFF's page on the "Combating Online Infringements and Counterfeits Act" (aka
COICA) is at <http://www.eff.org/coica>

